# Hartmann Launches New HTTRS Wheel



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

The Hartmann HTTRS - 256 replica wheel is a 5 spoke wheel finished in a Hyper Silver color with a clearcoat. 
The HTTRS - 256 can be fitted with an OEM centercap. 
The Hartmann HTTRS - 256 replica wheel has a 5×112 bolt pattern (PCD) and uses 14×1.5mm cone seat lug bolts which Hartmann supplies with the wheel.










*Available to fit the Audi TT 2007-on (MkII chassis)*










Also available to fit the following vehicles:

Audi A4 1996-on (B5, B6, B7, B8 chassis)
Audi A6 1997-on (C5, C6 chassis)
Audi A8 1997-2003 (D2 chassis)
Audi Q5
Audi S4 2004-on (B6, B7, B8 chassis)
Audi S6 2002 (C5 chassis) 
Audi S8 2001-2003 (D2 chassis)
VW CC
VW Passat 1997-2005 (B5, B5.5,)
VW Tiguan


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

R5T, do you know if and where these will be available in the BENELUX ? You're form the NL's right ?


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

I dont like them tbh, i've seen quite a few wheels that look the same as that and they have been on vauxhall corsa or worse. you can get a very similar wheel to this for next to nothing, not the same quality but ruins the style knowing that.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

OscarTango said:


> R5T, do you know if and where these will be available in the BENELUX ? You're form the NL's right ?


You can order them @ APR-tuned dealers.










No APR dealer in the Netherlands SFIK, closes APR dealer is SLS Tuning Germany.

http://www.slstuning.de


----------



## Blaven11 (May 13, 2009)

Don't look disimilar to the 'titanium' effect RS wheels in design?.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Need i say more?


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> Need i say more?


 :lol: 
TBH I also find them very boring and uninspired. They are very 'Audi Driver magazine' for excitment level on the clapometer.

:wink: Sonatina


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Sonatina said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> > Need i say more?
> ...


Hiya,
There nice but like the more busy 20 spoke that I have ordered on my TTS. Gives you something to do after you have been out for a spin. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
As for clapometer, even I had to check where it was from and was shocked that it was way back in a show like the X factor called Opportunity Knocks. 70's by god!


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> Need i say more?


a picture paints a thousand words!!


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 17, 2005)

we need pics of them on a non TT-RS I think to make a determination.

Send me a free set to Florida and I will try them out


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
We will do you a deal. You send us your warm sunshine and we will all chip in with the rims. 8)


----------

